# Auction in Lincoln Illlinois.



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

:sold:IRS Auctions Check out all the items on this auction. Worth checking if you are in The land of Lincoln! :sold:


http://www.irsauctions.com/index.asp This is the main site.109 different auctions . Also wood to be auctioned off. Every one in the US and possibably else where.


----------

